# What type of shirt do you usually wear?



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Are blouses considered dressy? This is a dumb question, but when it's spring/summer what is a typically outfit you wear? 
Now I'm living back home and it's depressing and my parents never dress nice because they are always working in the yard or something. It sounds weird but I feel like I don't know how to dress here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How do you define a blouse vs a shirt?

Blouses can be casual or they can be dressy.

Maybe you could show some pictures of what you think the difference is???


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I can never find enough shirts and blouses that I like. I search everywhere and they never fit right or look that great on me! I have lots, because they are my 5 day a week work wear. But I don't really like any of them.

In the summer, it turns out easiest for me to just wear sundresses mostly. I have work appropriate ones and after work ones. So much easier than trying to find a top I like! Dresses seem to be an easier fit.

However, I'm not sure what your style is, but here are 2 retailers I like for tops...they just never fit me.

https://www.anthropologie.com/tops

https://www.francescas.com/category/clothing.do?&c=100122.100123&pp=60&sortby=ourPicksAscend&cx=0


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

A plunging neckline is always in fashion. 😬


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Summertime = tank tops!

Sleeveless blouses..... and cold shoulder tops.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Shorty shorts and tight tshirts are wonderful and just right for summer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I wear my blouses at work and out to a nice restaurant & parties. I usually wear pretty casual clothes at home, but nothing that has holes, tears, or stains! I try not to be sloppy but yet I like casual & comfy at home. 

It doesn't matter though. You should wear whatever you want and whatever makes you feel good! 

I hope you're doing well, @katiecrna


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

T-shirt, bra optional.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I can never find enough shirts and blouses that I like. I search everywhere and they never fit right or look that great on me! I have lots, because they are my 5 day a week work wear. But I don't really like any of them.
> 
> In the summer, it turns out easiest for me to just wear sundresses mostly. I have work appropriate ones and after work ones. So much easier than trying to find a top I like! Dresses seem to be an easier fit.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they don't fit me either ... at least for me it's because of big boob problems ... I have big boobs but I'm not "big" anywhere else. Seems like clothing manufacturers think all women are B/C/D cups. ** sigh **

Thank goodness for stretchy fabrics and a handful of clothing manufacturers that make button-up dress shirts and other blouses/dresses by clothing size and cup size.


----------

